# 60P - A Brief Crack of Light



## The_Iceman

Ahoi UKAPS,

finally I decided to clean up the 60P and start something from scratch.
During that process, I discovered that the tank (the Silicon) was in really bad condition in the back.
Got lucky, so nothing serious happened.

Now I'm waiting for the replacement tank to come, but I took the Chance to Play around with some Stones for a new idea.
At the Moment it Looks like this, still not finished and most likely, it will look a little bit different when it's moved into the new 60P:

I'm going to call it "A Brief Crack of Light"





And in addition to it (because I think it fits quite nicely) an excerpt from "Anthem" by Leonard Cohen:

...
Ring the bells that still can ring. Forget your perfect offering. There is a crack, a crack in everything. That's how the light gets in.
Ring the bells that still can ring. Forget your perfect offering. There is a crack, a crack in everything.
That's how the light gets in. That's how the light gets in. That's how the light gets in.
...

So, that's it, welcome to my new Journal! I hope you will enjoy the ride!

Edit: Still working on it, as I'm not yet completely happy with the right side.
I will not work on the details, as I have to move over to the new 60P soon, but... well, I want the skeleton (if you will) to be ready.

I like the additional height in this one, down below, but not the big stone on top...
Looks way to constructed.



As you can see, still a lot to do 

Cheers,
Christian


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Mirror is really the feature!


----------



## The_Iceman

Hi Ukaps!

Finally work started today:

Work started by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

The cave will be tricky tomorrow including soil in the front left and right area!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## alto

Definitely prefer the latest rock scape - the tilt of rock & architecture of the gap make this my fav!


----------



## The_Iceman

Thanks 

Still need to adjust a few things... but I guess the idea is quite visible:

That&#x27;s it for today... by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Cheers.
Chris


----------



## The_Iceman

Good morning Ukaps,

still working on the substrate.

Here are a few impressions right after the breakfast:

Let's see if this works by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

...and the right side. by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

The "bridge" seems to hold, which is good.

So far... by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

... so good by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Getting there. by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Right after the substrate is done, I'll work on the details, right before planting.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Sk3lly

After seeing your previous scapes, I know this will be a stunner once complete. Scapes like this and I think pedro rosa's recent scape have opened my mind up to 'constructing' scapes more. Clever use of plastic


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sk3lly

Chris what are your plans for planting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Iceman

Thanks for the compliments. Seeing my name in the same sentence as predro rosa's... wow 

Plans for planting...hmm.. I'm not so sure yet 

Front left and right I thought about using HCC and Eleocharis Mini and in the back.. perhaps 3 layers of stem plants, green and red (diplis diandra, rotala rotundefolia)?! Don't know yet 
I have some Riccardia here that will be squeezed between the stones. And 1-2-3 mini Bucephalandras on the big stone on the left.

But ideas are more than welcome 

Almost finished the substrate layering:





Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Great rock work


----------



## The_Iceman

Thanks Luís,

now I only have to choose the plants correctly and get them as lush as in your lovely tank!


----------



## The_Iceman

Alright, that's it... I'll call it a day!

Soil in the back is almost where I want it to be... perhaps I'll add one more layer to it:

Soil back by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

And that's the final result for today:



Opinions more than welcome 

Cheers,
Christian


----------



## tim

Really good layout again Christian, my only thought is I'm not sold on the larger rock in the sand, can't wait to see it planted though mate.


----------



## The_Iceman

Thanks Tim,

you mean the one in the middle? Could be removed quite easy 
But let's wait until the plants are in... 

My plant list so far:

- Riccardia
- Riccia Dwarf
- HCC
- Eleocharis Mini
- Diplis Diandra
- Rotala Rotundefolia
- Weeping Moss
- Blyxa Japonica

and maybe 1-2-3 Mini Buce spec.


----------



## Sk3lly

Yep its a stunner! Knew it would be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eboeagles

Great hard scape. I love your bridge idea, very clever...


----------



## EvitaL

Such a clever idea, I really like the look of this! Can`t wait to see it planted!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Chris, Well what can one say ? Stunning comes to mind Love the plastic bridge idea


----------



## The_Iceman

Thank you guys, thanks Roy...

Well I have been a little bit lazy recently, so I had to put some effort into this one to compensate 
I have had a damaged 60P here and this was good for testing different rock arrangements, until idea with the bridge/cave came into my mind.

I can make some detail shots if you like as planting will, most likely start Monday or Tuesday (Have to buy some plants and Powder Soil?

Cheers,
Christian


----------



## The_Iceman

As promised, here are the detail shots with the final substrate levels.

Sorry for the reflections.

Front right by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Details right by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

cave by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Details middle by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Details left by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Details left by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Details right by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Details top by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Simon Day

Chris, I think you should just stop now …… adding water and plants might spoil it !!!!


----------



## The_Iceman

Haha Simon,

that's exactly what my girlfriend keeps telling me


----------



## Pedro Rosa

The_Iceman said:


> Thanks for the compliments. Seeing my name in the same sentence as predro rosa's... wow



ahah, You guys make me more then i deserve! Much more  Just an amateur like the 99% of people on UKAPS.
You have a *GREAT* layout here.



The_Iceman said:


> As promised, here are the detail shots with the final substrate levels.
> 
> 
> Front right by Christian Witt, auf Flickr



This is almost perfect... Great stones, great work! 
I hope you won't find me intrusive by saying that You could try some details on the right-to-middle-upper-area... so that the "line" could become lesse visible. I know that the plants are going to play an important role but...
Where are you going to put the stem plants (Didiplis, etc)... oh Didiplis is a ... pain ... 



			
				The_Iceman said:
			
		

> Details middle by Christian Witt, auf Flickr
> 
> Details left by Christian Witt, auf Flickr
> 
> Details left by Christian Witt, auf Flickr
> 
> Details right by Christian Witt, auf Flickr



These details are great! And the way you have little stones on the sand... 
We're waiting. Go to work on this and show us more 

Pedro.


----------



## The_Iceman

Pedro Rosa said:


> ahah, You guys make me more then i deserve! Much more  Just an amateur like the 99% of people on UKAPS.
> You have a *GREAT* layout here.
> 
> This is almost perfect... Great stones, great work!
> I hope you won't find me intrusive by saying that You could try some details on the right-to-middle-upper-area... so that the "line" could become lesse visible. I know that the plants are going to play an important role but...
> Where are you going to put the stem plants (Didiplis, etc)... oh Didiplis is a ... pain ...



WOW!! Thanks Pedro,

just came home with some plants and a bag of Amazonia Powder, started the laptop, just to see your posting here!
I have to say, now I'm a little proud! Thank you for the kind words!

The details on the right side... hm well, I guess I will let not plant the Didiplis then.
I tinkered around with Photoshop a little bit, perhaps this helps to imagine what I have in mind:



Not very detailed imho, with a touch of "dutch"... but I like it.
Any ideas and recommendations are welcome 
And Pedro... You are a Pro! 

Cheers,
Christian


----------



## Pedro Rosa

Christian,

It's done! No algae or Plant Growth problems  Photoshop makes aquascaping easier 

First thing i can tell you (and other guys can please agree or disagree on this) i that the height for Rotalas to growth is not very much. You'll need to trim a lot (1 or 2 times a week?) and plant would never be very beautiful (like those images) because it has no time to mature and get those big beautiful leafs... at least on the left side. I like the lileopsis (is that one on the right?)... it's not a easy plant but it grows.
... but the style is beautiful!!! Go ahead with that!

Pedro.


----------



## The_Iceman

Haha Pedro,

this would be waaaay too easy  But it helps to create a better "complete" picture...

Well you are right, the rotala worries me the most at the moment, but I'll give it a try. How is the saying? Fortune favours the brave, or the id*ots... 
The plant on the right is Blyxa japonica. It could be a little bit too big and I like your idea with the lileopsis... could be worth a try!

Thank you so much Pedro! I'll try to finish this one as soon as possible!

That's what I achieved today:

First... Aqua Soil Powder and SHOWER TIME including Wood sticks:

Sticks and Stones... by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Then 2 cups of Staurogyne:

Staurogyne planted by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

And finally the rotala:

Rotala planted by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Unfortunately I'll need one more cup, so I'll stop for today and plant the rest tomorrow.

[

Argh  Need more time!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## The_Iceman

Alright... here we go!

Day 1:



Most of the Riccardia is still there where I wanted it to be! Unfortunately I did not get enough of this moss, it's expensive as hell here and you get only a tiiiiiny piece of it.
However... flooded and now I have to be patient and keep on the water changes.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Love it...


----------



## alto

Fantastic planting job!
I especially like the bits stuck into the rock face 

Can you list everything you've added?


----------



## Martin in Holland

Great scaping....loving those rocks...I'm not to sure about the cave not leading to anything or just dark would make more sense to me...but I wait and see first


----------



## The_Iceman

Thanks everyone 

@alto: Everything that I have added...hm ok let's start from the beginning:

Substrate and Hardscape:
25-30kg of Manten Stone
4-5kg of small Lava stones in the back
7kg Aqua Soil Amazonia
1kg Aqua Soil Amazonia Powder
ADA LaPlata and Colorado Sand (mixed together)
ADA Aqua Gravel here and there (I only picked the dark stones out of it )

Plants are:

Riccardia spp.
Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba"
Eleocharis Mini
Bucephalandra Mini Catherine
Becephalandra Golden Bell
Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping' 
Blyxa Japonica
Staurogyne Repens
Rotala Rotundefolia

@Martin: I'll add a backlight + a printed foil just to the cave soon, otherwise yes, you are right, as it is right now, it makes no sense 

Thanks for all the kind words 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Chris, very promising start. The only thing that bother me: are you sure your shrimps won't spoil the sand with amazonia black balls? Kinda hate when they do this. From the photo I'm not sure if you made proper barrier between sand and soil. I'd probably wait till cuba cover the transition to sand properly before adding any little diggers to the tank.


----------



## Martin in Holland

The_Iceman said:


> @Martin: I'll add a backlight + a printed foil just to the cave soon, otherwise yes, you are right, as it is right now, it makes no sense


AAaaaah....that makes sense indeed... now I totally dig this


----------



## The_Iceman

Alexander Belchenko said:


> The only thing that bother me: are you sure your shrimps won't spoil the sand with amazonia black balls? Kinda hate when they do this.


 
Oh they will do for sure 
But as you said, I'll wait until the HCC has grown a little bit over the barrier.

I see me picking soil balls out of the sand already


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Chris, Very nice love it


----------



## The_Iceman

Thanks Roy,

I thought after 5 days it would be nice to give you guys an update!



Running smoothly. No signs of algae, yet! Only adding potassium in small amounts to keep it at round about "5" mg/L

Blyxa was in a bad shape and it looks like it is completely melting... but let's wait and see.


----------



## Dantrasy

Extremely good. 

The sooner you add a back light the better. 

try pushing your aqausky all the way to the back. then have a light strip just in front and below the tank to light the foreground


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Looking at your bubbles in the tank.... I wonder if it would be better to swap diffuser and lily pipe output, i.e. allow flow with CO2 bubbles to go up the hill. Just a thought. But you should see a better picture.


----------



## The_Iceman

Working on it Dantrasy 

Printing my backlit foil as we speak 

@Alexander: In the Video you can't see the fine bubbles that are running down the hill. At the Moment every plant is covered in a fine mist.
If something happens, I have another power head here


----------



## The_Iceman

I have to play around with the color of course, but you get the idea:

Foil and backlight test by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Now I only need a nice background for the rest of the tank.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Chris, Stunning


----------



## The_Iceman

Too intense and to blue 

Have turned down the brightness already, looking much better now.


----------



## Andy D

I really like it! 

Kind of like a hidden entrance to an evil land.


----------



## Sk3lly

This is really cool Chris! Its something i did not see very often in the IAPLC results video


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland

Really, really beautiful ...can't wait to see what you're going to do for background.


----------



## parotet

Hi Chris

I like very much the blue background and honestly I usually don't like colored backgrounds... it really adds a lot of depth to the tank and does look quite natural. Well done, this is going to be amazing.

I was watching your video and I have seen the great CO2 flow you have. What really surprises me is that your ADA diffuser is very high. I'm in the second day of my 60 liters setup and for the first time I am using the Do!Aqua Diffuse (the one with the bubble counter) which is placed close to the bottom. It does a fine mist but in my other tank I am used to see how the flow blows the mist and distribute the CO2 bubbles everywhere in the tank. This is not happening in my tank even if I am using a JBL e901 which delivers 900 lph (probably 600 lph real flow), so probably enough for this volume (if I'm not wrong I think you were using in the last setup a 600 lph filter, isn't it?). Do you think I should place the diffuser like you, a bit higher? To my understanding the lower the diffuser is, more time for diffusion...  Am I wrong?

Jordi


----------



## The_Iceman

Thanks again guys 

@Jordi: I'm using a SuperJet Filter here now and it took me a while to find a good place for the diffuser.
This is a cheapo from ebay, but doing a perfect Job with creating fine micro bubbles (but I had to soak it in bleach for a couple of days).
In my opinion, the Placement of the diffuser is really important! I had it on the right side, previously and then changed it to the lower left side. It was better but not perfect... after I raised it directly into the stream of the lily pipe (where it is now) the bubbles started to flow through the tank like crazy.

As long as the bubbles have a lot of contact with the water, it doesn't matter where it is placed.
In my tank, this seems to be the perfect Location for it, as the bubbles are longer in contact with the water than placing the diffuser at the bottom, because they are carried away by the flow.

You can find the "perfect" Location quite easily:
Try to place your diffusor on different Locations in the tank during the first hours of the lights being on.
If the location is good, you will see it immediately and your plants should react within 10 miinutes with immense pearling.

And a little trick: Try to soak the diffuser in bleach "every week" during maintenance, even if it's not dirty. Trust me, it will be much more effective then...


----------



## parotet

Thanks Chris



The_Iceman said:


> In my tank, this seems to be the perfect Location for it, as the bubbles are longer in contact with the water than placing the diffuser at the bottom, because they are carried away by the flow.


I will play a bit with this, curiously I've seen plenty of ADA videos with the diffuser in a high position



The_Iceman said:


> And a little trick: Try to soak the diffuser in bleach "every week" during maintenance, even if it's not dirty. Trust me, it will be much more effective then...


Yup, I do this with my diffusers weekly. I use bleach, H2O2 and vinegar... really makes the difference

Jordi


----------



## REDSTEVEO

The_Iceman said:


> I thought after 5 days it would be nice to give you guys an update!



IceMan,

Great Video and stunning tank, loved the soundtrack by the way....

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Dantrasy

Such a clever idea. Execution is first class.


----------



## The_Iceman

Dantrasy said:


> Such a clever idea. Execution is first class.


 
I only learn from people like you Dantrasy, or Pedro, or Viktor, or Luis, or Stu, or George, etc...  
Just to name a few...


----------



## The_Iceman

Getting quite extreme Diatom outbreak.
Had this in the Mini S, too.

After yesterdays maintenance, I changed to an inline atomizer.
Much better distribution now, imho.

Rotala is changing to submersed now, as you can see while looking at the leaves.



Cheers,
Chris


----------



## parotet

The_Iceman said:


> Getting quite extreme Diatom outbreak.


Brown diatoms?


----------



## The_Iceman

Exactly.

I know they are normal during the Initial cycling of the tank. But I have the assumption that something in the Tap water changed, as they are extremely aggresive the last 3-4 month (seen this in my Mini S).


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Are you put the water straight from your tap? Or give some days for water to dechlorinate? Or usign dechlorinator? Just interesting. Recently I read advice to use de-chlorinated water if you have diatoms problem.


----------



## The_Iceman

Water is running directly from the RO into the tank.

Never used dechlorinator in any of my tanks as there's no chlorine in our tap water.
Worth a try, though...


----------



## Martin in Holland

Maybe no Chlorine in the water, but Chloramine ?


----------



## The_Iceman

Hm... don't know, Martin.
Have to check the water Parameters.

Will try it the next couple of weeks with a water treatment and then let's see how it goes.
Thanks for the advise, never thought of it.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Hmm, if you say about RO unit then it's not tap water anymore? Probably I misunderstood something. Sorry.


----------



## The_Iceman

No worries... will give it a try. 
I have\had it in 3 tanks now. Something must be inside the water that's causing this.


----------



## The_Iceman

Hi guys,

small update! The last couple of days have been quite troublesome, but I'm getting there!

After switching to 100% RO Water (mixed 50/50 RO and tap in the past) and adjusting the total hardness to my values the brown diatoms are disappearing and plant growth kicks in.

OK, the maintenance comes in addition:



After 16 Days now, I'm going over to 50% water changes every other day.

This is how it looks a few minutes ago:



A few information about my fert. dosing:

Every day 3 drops of (my own mixed) ADA Brighty K and 3 drops of ADA Step 2.
Blyxa Japonica is turning red, like the rotala as you can see.

I replaced the Staurogyne with Hemianthus micranthemoides, it was way too much light for the plant up there.
HCC is doing fine, like the Eleocharis Mini (I can see new runners now) and the Riccardia seems to start growing now, too.

Getting there... getting there...

By the way: This is how it looks with a black background (2 days ago... notice the difference in diatoms):



Cheers,
Christian


----------



## parotet

The_Iceman said:


> (my own mixed) ADA Brighty K and 3 drops of ADA Step 2.


I've done my own version of Brighty K (delivering the same amount of K but using potassium sulfate to avoid GH raising) but what do you mix for Step 2? I mean the difference between Step 1, 2 and 3 is really the amount of micros delivered, isn't it?
I use my DIY Brighty K combined with Flowgrow Mikro Basic and DIY Tropica Specialized... works great for me with enriched substrates

Jordi


----------



## The_Iceman

The amount of micros seems to be the same, the difference is the amount of iron and K.
But I'm using the "original" Step 2 here, as I had one bottle left.

I used the Flowgrow Mikro Basic and "Iron" Basic in the past, based on calculations done with the nutrient calculator over @flowgrow.de


----------



## Dantrasy

This scape is looking super clean, you must be pleased. 

I've just started using ada eca to boost iron. I took just a few days, my wallichi is definitely more red. And the great thing is I didn't increase the light (intensity or duration).


----------



## banthaman.jm

Lovely tank Iceman 
Jim


----------



## Lauris

ace tank Iceman 

I am planted!


----------



## parotet

Dantrasy said:


> I've just started using ada eca to boost iron. I took just a few days, my wallichi is definitely more red. And the great thing is I didn't increase the light (intensity or duration).


Hi all

What are ECA ingredients? Is it a very concentrated iron product? Strongly chelated or rapidly available? 

Jordi


----------



## The_Iceman

Eca contains iron(II) and iron(III) rapidly available 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## The_Iceman

Hi Ukaps,

the brown diatomes are gone and left is only a few green covered stones, but almost clear again.
Growth is fantastic, can't complain but I'm going to replace some of the rotundefolia with colorata at the weekend for a little bit more contrast.



Backing is not black... it's a dark blue one at the moment.

Cheers
Christian


----------



## Tim Harrison

Fantastic...minimal but deceptively complex.


----------



## Dantrasy

great photo!


----------



## parotet

Awesome, but as you say, red is going to improve it... I would try to include also a touch of it at the foreground bottom, maybe near the cave mouth, in your focal point. Just a repetition of the red you will have in the background. I've noticed these repetitions work in some layouts and in your case it will add even more depth and a little touch to the shaded area.
Wonderful Chris!

Jordi


----------



## The_Iceman

Thanks guys!

That's a great idea Jordi, now I need to find a suitable red plant


----------



## Pedro Rosa

Looking very good. One of my fav UKAPS tanks at the moment.
Diatoms are ugly but they go away. Amazonia is known for that but the most outbreak i had was using Equo substrate. I think that it was a mix of filter, bad circulation, etc.

Pedro.


----------



## The_Iceman

Thank you for the kind words guys!

Yesterday, I gave the SuperJet a good cleaning and changed the last filter media to BioRio!
Plus, I replaced the Rotundefolia on the right side completely and on the left side partially (only the background) with Colorata.

Adding Oxygen to the tank during lights out really makes a difference and only a few of hair algae is left.
Need to adjust CO2 a little bit more. But apart from this, tank is running smoothly now.

Sorry for the bad image quality... just a quick one:



Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Crossocheilus

How are you adding oxygen? An air punp, increased surface agitation or something more sophisticated?

The tank is looking great and the colorata should make the colours a lot more varied (and red)


----------



## The_Iceman

On the right side, I have this little air stone + an attached air pump.
That's enough to get rid of any surface scum and give the drop checker a nice blue in the morning.


----------



## parotet

The_Iceman said:


> Adding Oxygen to the tank during lights out really makes a difference


Also for me... I now run an air pump on a timer during lights off. It helps when I am not home and I cannot lift the lily pipes, but I even run it when I'm home and the lily pipes are up.

This is going to be a great tank!


----------



## The_Iceman

Good evening UKAPS,

I guess I owe you guys a little update.
The tank is doing great so far and I'm really impressed about the plant colours so far.

I reduced the "K" fertiliser and I'm only dosing it once per week 3ml. That seems to be enough according to my "K" water test.
Step 2 is dosed daily with 4ml, but it looks like I overdid it a little bit with the ECA as BBA is appearing on some areas on the stones. ARGHGHGGH I hate this type of algae, but it seems I'm still in control of it.

No dosing of Phosphates or Nitrate at the moment.

But enough of this... here are some new images (sorry, have to do a water change and clean the glas and tank... a little bit dirty  ):













Cheers,
Chris


----------



## parotet

Hi Chris

Cool oxygenator... Is it DIY? I have the Eheim one which works very well but it is really ugly and much too big.

Another question: why do you measure K? I mean, I personally don't want too much nitrates or phosphates when the plant biomass is low or the tank is not stable (I know some folks will disagree), but there is an epic thread in UKAPS which explains why K excess is something not to be worried about, as K acts as an electrolyte and moves freely across the cell membranes. Sorry, not on my computer so I cannot quote the thread... Sorry, I wouldn't want to hijack your journal with this sort of discussion, feel free to ignore me 

Jordi


----------



## The_Iceman

Hi Jordi,

the oxygenator is from Aquasabi, it's quite nice, but imho a little bit too big 

Well call it bad habit and I know that a lot of people disagree, but in all of my tanks, I get a lot of GSA and GDA when my K level is close to "30".
I can always reproduce it, in all of my tanks, always! As long as I keep it below 30 (dosing K once every week during the water change) everything is fine, the plants pearl, grow and I'm happy as I don't have to clean everything every 2nd day.

KR,
Chris


----------



## parotet

The_Iceman said:


> Well call it bad habit and I know that a lot of people disagree, but in all of my tanks, I get a lot of GSA and GDA when my K level is close to "30".
> I can always reproduce it, in all of my tanks, always! As long as I keep it below 30 (dosing K once every week during the water change) everything is fine, the plants pearl, grow and I'm happy as I don't have to clean everything every 2nd day.
> 
> KR,
> Chris



Mmm, this is quite interesting. I will give it a go. Thanks


----------



## The_Iceman

My pleasure.

I guess it's because of ADA's low or 0 dosing of phosphates, I don't know.
Never had this issues when adjusting NO3, PO4 and K to my likings. GDA and GSA is exclusive to the ADA system, at least in my tanks


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Great colors.
One of my favourites


----------



## Sk3lly

Fast becoming my favourite UKAPS tank at the moment. I love the whole concept of this tank. Would love to try something similar one day  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa

It's getting great! You'll have a great coloured and almost mature aquarium in a few weeks 



The_Iceman said:


> the oxygenator is from Aquasabi, it's quite nice, but imho a little bit too big



Funny, i bought the other one from Aquasabi (similar to a CO2 diffuser) also. Still in the box because i haven't any fish on my 300l yet. But i tested it and it's pretty good.

Pedro.


----------



## The_Iceman

Ahoi guys,

just a quick one!
Had a good trimming on friday and now started to add a little bit of ADA Special Lights (3ml per day).

The tank is still a slow grower, but that's good and well, look at the reds:



Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Great. Love the mirror!


----------



## banthaman.jm

looking really vibrant
Jim


----------



## The_Iceman

Hi guys,

just a minor update:

Rotundefolia by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Blyxa by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Colorata by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Cheers,
Christian


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

How much ECA are you dosing atm?


----------



## The_Iceman

20 drops of ECA right after the water change and I started straight away with Step-2 (dosing 5ml every day now).
K is now only added once a week, too.

Never had such insanely red plants


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

ECA was added once a week?


----------



## The_Iceman

Yepp


----------



## The_Iceman

Hi UKAPS,

getting there slowly. I removed the Moss in the middle area, I guess it's much better on the eye and not so overloaded than before.

Week 6 - Small adjustments by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

What do you guys think? Should I stick to the black background?

Cheers,
Christian


----------



## Lauris

I tried with my projects black. always removing it after as it feels more depressing (that's only me). I like better with light background. but that's only me  this still looking good

I am planted!


----------



## The_Iceman

Hi All,

sorry for the lack of updates recently, but not much is happening... everything's still growing good, but slower with the ADA system (which is good).

Today was cleaning day:

Crystal Clear Water by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Cheers,
Christian


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Chris, I like black as you know I have used it  
I think the crisp clean white look with a frosted back . Is in favour with the judges at the moment ? 

As Lauris said black can be depressing  But shows the rocks and green plants of well


----------



## The_Iceman

Next week, I can make some comparison shots, I have the black and a white background here...

Then we can decide


----------



## Manuel Arias

Lovely tank, The_Iceman. You are getting really healthy plants. As mentioned above, I do not want to hijack your journal, but... could you summarize your fertilizing plan you used? I mean: Substrates and the dosages of the different fertilizers you are using, if possible and not too much work. I am curious also about your CO2 levels, but definitively you got it right.  Very well done.


----------



## Lauris

I would add to this questionnaire the lenght and power of light. Just to add it to your summary

I am planted!


----------



## BruceF

Great stuff here.


----------



## The_Iceman

Hi guys,

sure, no problem.

Light: Aquasky Moon 601 running 8 hours @100% full power, with round about 4250 - 4450 Lumen
Substrate: Small lava stones in the background with ADA Amazonia on top
CO2: Difficult to say, I placed a dropchecker in the area with the lowest flow and I'm trying to keep it lime green (not yellow) and at night I have an airpump running to put more oxygen into the water
Ferts: Every day 3x Brighty K (selfmade 60g K2CO3 with 500ml RO water), 5x ADA Step 1 and 3x ADA Special Lights. Once a week during the water change I'm adding 20 drops of ECA, or 1 cap full of Seachem Iron depending on my mood) 

I hope that helps 

Perhaps good to know: I'm using RO water, and I'm adding GH+ to get a value of round about 5-6 GH, KH is 0

Cheers!


----------



## Manuel Arias

The_Iceman said:


> Perhaps good to know: I'm using RO water, and I'm adding GH+ to get a value of round about 5-6 GH, KH is 0



dkH 0? Wow, that is really going to soft water. What pH do you have? And thanks for all your answers.


----------



## The_Iceman

pH hm... no clue


----------



## Manuel Arias

The_Iceman said:


> pH hm... no clue



Lol...


----------



## The_Iceman

Hi All,

update time 

Black is beautiful by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

I think I'll go for the black


----------



## Nelson

Wow .


----------



## Andy D

Superb!


----------



## Sk3lly

Beautiful!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Unreal cool. I'd probably replaced neon tetra with some other fish, without bright blue stripe. But that's me.


----------



## The_Iceman

Hm... Any ideas Alexander?

I'm looking for some new fish, but the ones I like are too big for the 60P


----------



## parotet

Hi all

I think Hemigrammus armstrongi would fit well in the final picture, as well as the more classic Hypessobrycon amandae... But TBH these are boring fish, that fit well in the final picture but that's all. 
My choice would be a large group of any Boraras species. You need a good group to be seen in the picture but the advantage is that you have with this size nice behaviors. I once had a group of 12 B. urophtalmoides and males were amazing defending their areas in my small 60p tank. Another advantage: they will fit well even in smaller tanks when you will dismantle this one

Jordi


----------



## Nelson

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=A...ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMI566o3fLRyAIVxVUaCh2J_gNJ

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=D...Q_AUoAWoVChMI07PLh_PRyAIVTNcaCh2OcwB-#imgrc=_


----------



## The_Iceman

Thanks guys 

Will take a look at my local shop soon and decide


----------



## Lauris

Ember tetras? very simple solution but well on shoaling and I think they really would pop out in this scape. not demanding fish  too

I am planted!


----------



## Marcxw

Amazing!! I think a group of pygmy corys Corydoras hastatus would look great in there.

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...ved=0CAcQ_AUoAWoVChMIlsKIof_RyAIVRzGmCh0ZzAxv


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Ember tetra is probably the best in term of size (for 60P) and color, but sometimes they too shy or don't like strong current in aquascapes, and tend to stay in one quite corner most of the time, that could be a problem. Actually I'm with Jordi on fish choice.

Once I had microrasbora kubotai - they were awesome emerald green beasties, but they were too bold to other tank mates. And they are very rare now, and uncommon, and thus - pricey.


----------



## Lauris

my ones are looking for current. they just seek for the best spot with stronger current and always party together.  I have only 15 but I'm tempted to go for another 15. captured just now, if Iceman don't mind me sharing this here




ps. microrasbora kubotai is very nice in colour. and as mentioned above - unusual and pricey (I paid for my ones 6€ a piece in lfs). I just did not like the fact they were all over the place. All depends of your demands 

I am planted!


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Chris Simply wonderful


----------



## Dantrasy

The reds are fantastic and the overall composition is first class - well done!


----------



## zozo

That cave is realy geniusly constructed..  Awsome scape!!. A school of pygmae corys maybe a suitable addaption?? They love to dwell in the shaded spots, they might choose the cave as their hangout and venture out once in a while. Thats what they do in my tank, most of the day scholing together in the most shaded spot of the tank.. 

Here's some ember behaivor in moderate flow tank..Rather playfull fish..


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

In my observations which could be totally wrong about ember tetra:

1) It's more active when there is no flow at all in the tank
2) It's more active and more colorful when tank is moderately lit and there is some shade on the surface


----------



## zozo

I have the same observations Alexander, for example the filter inflow corner is a place they avoid..  but when im cleaning the glass pipes and there is no flow in the tank. They start to explore the whole tank around and funny enough often school together in the inflow corner. Like its finaly their chance to look whats going on there. 

I give them lots of surface vegitation and a soft dimmed light in the evening, they start playing with eachother chasing around very close to the surface. I regularly scoop off surface vegitation because it shades to much and as long as there are to large free open spots they avoid the surface and stay mid range. They are very well aware of their suroundings..


----------



## JBronsveld

Great looking tank!

Love seeing the first setup and afterwards the evolution


----------



## The_Iceman

Thanks guys!

Finally found someone for taking care of my fish, therefore I'll get some new.

i'll go for some Danio erythromicron. Good choice?

Apart from that, nothing new. Time for some trimming at the weekend, especially at the front.
The Background is growing soooo slow  But at least veeeery colorful:


----------



## Tim Harrison

The scape has matured wonderfully. It has a certain sophistication.


----------



## The_Iceman

Thank you Troi,

but still not there, still not there 

Cheers!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

I already like it a lot!


----------



## Ryan Thang To

looking good. love the colours


----------



## tim

Lovely scape mate, interested to see how you go with the danios, I had a group of erythromicron in a smallish high tech and they were never seen, lovely fish though.


----------



## LondonDragon

Love this one, great work and has given me some ideas and might kick start my ADA mini M finally!


----------



## Nelson

Amazing reds Chris.Is it the ECA/Flourish iron or a combination of things ?.


LondonDragon said:


> might kick start my ADA mini M finally!


Yeah right .


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Chris, Simply stunning love the planting the red what an eye popper


----------



## The_Iceman

Nelson said:


> Amazing reds Chris.Is it the ECA/Flourish iron or a combination of things ?.
> 
> Yeah right .


 
Hi Nelson,

yes, every week a Little bit of ECA plus from time to time a cap full of Seachem Iron.


And thank you guys 
I'm thinking about adjusting the moss on the right side, on the Stone a Little bit.
At the Moment it is looking unnatural to me...


----------



## viktorlantos

On fishes axelrodia risei or sp blue. Both are smaller and brave fishes. Looks awe when they are in groups. On microrasboras go for Merah. Others may look too thin especially for a final shot. Lovely colors, nice gardening mate!


----------



## The_Iceman

Wow, has been a while 

Sorry for the lack of updates, very busy at the moment.
But, here is one shot quick and dirty directly after maintenance:

Right after heavy maintenance by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Had to remove some of the moss (the brown areas) and I'm trying to grow some HCC on top of the rock now.
This is directly after cutting, so the sand area is not as it should be and the lily pipes are still dirty 

BTW: Got some new fish, they will jump into the 60P soon:

Tucano Tetra 
*Tucanoichthys tucano*

Cheers!
Chris


----------



## Andy D

Superb!


----------



## Nelson

Andy D said:


> Superb!


What he said...


----------



## akwarybka

Amazing tank!


----------



## bloskas

akwarybka said:


> Amazing tank!


΅What she said!!


----------



## Dantrasy

Nice curves!

Is it final photo time? Add a frosted background??


----------



## The_Iceman

Not yet, Dantrasy.

The HCC on top of the rock needs to grow in a little bit more and the moss has to recover a little bit.
Then I'll add the details in the sand area again, add the background (perhaps frosted, perhaps black, not decided yet) and take the final shot.

Cheers!


----------



## IdoWiseman

The_Iceman said:


> Not yet, Dantrasy.
> 
> The HCC on top of the rock needs to grow in a little bit more and the moss has to recover a little bit.
> Then I'll add the details in the sand area again, add the background (perhaps frosted, perhaps black, not decided yet) and take the final shot.
> 
> Cheers!


In my opinion frosted not black. Amazing scape. One of my favorites!


----------



## Mannic05

Wow stunning scape. Love the bright colours of your plants.


----------



## viktorlantos

Love it! Life is full with colours


----------



## The_Iceman

Thank you guys,

it was just only the "ugly" shot right after cutting 

Cheers!
Christian


----------



## Eboeagles

Just seen this in the favourite tanks of 2015 thread. Rock skills, plant skills... Absolute class and definitely a new all time favourite.


----------



## Konrad Michalski

The_Iceman said:


> Adding Oxygen to the tank during lights out really makes a difference and only a few of hair algae is left.



Great looking aquascape and fantastic plants condition. Keep it going. 
Can I ask what difference adding of Oxygen made? Does it really have a noticeable impact on algae? I've got some BBA and consider adding air stone myself. Cheers


----------



## Anagorn

Really like your scape!

Would you mind sharing the names of the plants you use?
I count 3 different plants, correct?


----------



## The_Iceman

Konrad Michalski said:


> Great looking aquascape and fantastic plants condition. Keep it going.
> Can I ask what difference adding of Oxygen made? Does it really have a noticeable impact on algae? I've got some BBA and consider adding air stone myself. Cheers



Hi Konrad,
well I can only tell that it helped in my case. I guess adding oxygen over night has the same effect as the Twinstar, it only helps to establish "good" bacteria faster and let the tank mature. I guess...

And here is the plant list Anagorn:

1 - Rotala Colorata
2 - Blyxa Japonica
3 - Eleocharis Mini
4 - HCC
5 - Riccia Fluitans
6 - Riccardia
7 - Java Moos
8 - Bucephalandra Mini Catherine
9 - Hemianthus micranthemoides
10 - Rotala Rotundefolia

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Anagorn

Thanks! You've got much more plants than is visible in a quick glance. 
I really like the Rotala Colorata, is this an easy plant or is it difficult to keep?


----------



## GHNelson

Anagorn said:


> Thanks! You've got much more plants than is visible in a quick glance.
> I really like the Rotala Colorata, is this an easy plant or is it difficult to keep?


Rotala sp Colorata is one of the easier Rotala's to grow!


----------



## Konrad Michalski

The_Iceman said:


> Well I can only tell that it helped in my case. I guess adding oxygen over night has the same effect as the Twinstar, it only helps to establish "good" bacteria faster and let the tank mature.


Thanks Chris. That's exactly what I think. Because I have a typical Iwagumi with only small amount of slow growing plants I think they just don't produce enough Oxygen during the day to keep everything (what needs Oxygen) going overnight. I may give an air pump a go to see if it will make any changes in my tank. Thanks


----------



## Anagorn

hogan53 said:


> Rotala sp Colorata is one of the easier Rotala's to grow!



Good to know, I'm going to add it to my wish list then !


----------



## -serok-

Hi Chris!

Uuuuhhh damn it!!! I haven't seen this layout until now. Big mistake! I like it a lot, really great shape and nice, healthy colours! I'm excited about the final shot


----------



## The_Iceman

Hey Andy!

Thank you very much! To be honest, means much to me, as you are one of the guys I'm looking up to! 
Your hardscape, your natural planting style and the composition is always top notch!

Hopefully I can get the shot right, I'm always struggling with the correct lighting 

Cheers,
Christian


----------



## The_Iceman

Hello UKAPS,

sorry, don't have much time at the moment. 
This 60P is still running. This is the status right before I changed water today, before I cleaned the sand and cut the stems in the background.

Most of the cuttings were re-planted. 

I think I will give the tank 1 or 2 more weeks and then it's finally time for the final shot.

Overgrown by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

The new fish are not in yet... needs to be done 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Chris looks stunning mate


----------



## EvitaL

This is so lovely.. great talent!

Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## tim

Really well executed aquascape Chris, very well maintained, top job mate.


----------



## LondonDragon

Feature on FB Gallery


----------



## Elliot Downs

Such a beautiful looking tank. Excellent work.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

one word... WOW! Any chance we can see that final photo? Hats off to you, beautiful tank!


----------

